# I wonder what type I am



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I am a 21 year old female, and I've had IBS for about 3 years. But it got severe enough for me to go to the doctor only last summer. I'm not sure what type I am. I'm rarely constipated. I usually have diarhea and gas. But I find it difficult to eliminate, so it isn't the regular kind of diarhea. Maybe that's why the medications I've taken so far haven't worked.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi Aeeda,I had IBS for 3 years too. It happened when i went abroad for 5 weeks. On returning I had severe D which persisted despite many treatments and investigations. I now have D, never really C, but sometimes inability to go. incomplete evac is a symptom of IBS.I would say you are probably a Predominantly D type, if your main symptom is D and little or no C. Gas is present quite often in IBS. I'm assuming your diagnosed with IBS though.I would recommend the 1st year IBS book to you by Heather Van rous. Even though I treat IBS patients at work, I still did not know enough about IBS. This book is basically a resource and a helpful guide when you dont know where to turn.It was the best ï¿½10 investment I have made. I have spent ï¿½100 on useless supplements, but this book gave me the direction...Diet and lifestyle strategies.This website is also excellent.


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks. I have that book, though. It didn't help.


----------

